# Danse Macabre



## Vitaliyka (Sep 28, 2016)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/danse-macabre/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vitaliyka said:


> http://myfavoriteclassical.com/danse-macabre/


Good one, who doesn't like this piece?


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I heard a recording of the orchestral version (National Philharmonic Orchestra / Stokowski) where at the climax of the manic dance just prior to the cock calling morning there is a hit on the tam-tam, something I've not heard in this piece before.


----------

